# 40 little Baldies



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Made a deal on 40-50 mixed weight steer calves. My lovely banker (wife) said go-for-it! We have a great pile of baleage and look forward to a rising economy.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad to know I'm not the only one buying like it's going out of style. May not be wise to go all in before the river but I'm doing it. I'm betting on a Trump term and imports being held to the same standards we are. That will mean inventories are instantly too low.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It certainly makes life fun when you have a wife that trusts and supports your decisions.

I am cautious about buying right now. It does look as though we have found the bottom and working prices back up.

You should be able to make some money, especially since you have the baleage.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think your buying into another crash in price and your marketing your feed. While I support Trump I wish I knew more about his plans for agriculture.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Any plan would have to beat what we have right now.
I hope he dose away with the epa all together.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

All I know is he doesn't like wotus. Which is great because it has got to be the most ridiculous regulation I've had to deal with.


----------

